# Dobler Beer



## debodun (Jan 8, 2016)

Dobler (pronounced DOH-bler) was a brewery in Albany, NY. I found this serving tray in my aunt's estate. I doubt it's reproduction (like so may nationally distributed brands have) since it was a small, local business. It began in 1865 and ceased operation in 1959, so this tray has to be at least 57 years old. It's in surprisingly good condition. Current eBay items with this design are up for bid with prices from $25 to $125. More info on Dobler is here: http://dreimiller.com/genealogy/dobler/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2016)

debodun said:


> Dobler (pronounced DOH-bler) was a brewery in Albany, NY. I found this serving tray in my aunt's estate. I doubt it's reproduction (like so may nationally distributed brands have) since it was a small, local business. It began in 1865 and ceased operation in 1959, so this tray has to be at least 57 years old. It's in surprisingly good condition. Current eBay items with this design are up for bid with prices from $25 to $125. More info on Dobler is here: http://dreimiller.com/genealogy/dobler/
> 
> View attachment 25459



What does the* P.O.N*. stand for ????


----------



## Pappy (Jan 9, 2016)

P.O.N. Is the advertising co. However, I couldn't find what it stands for.


----------

